# Has the IBO made a mistake in chosing it's 3RD leg location?



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

30 minutes seems to be the normal commute for a motel for me at most of the shoots. It is certainly easier to get around than the Pipestem shoot was. An hour away ? I can be home in an hour from Warren PA. Jamestown is only 20 minutes away.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Ok so I've been trying to plan my trip to the third leg and from what I'm seeing there is a serious lack of accommodations close to the shoot site. They have a campground but it's only 82 sites...anything else is 25-60 minute drive away. I'm already driving 6 hours for this shoot and the last thing I want to have to do is drive back and forth 2 hours each day we have to shoot.
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking they should've found a location with more camping/hotels close by??


Any of those places are a lot nicer than the drive was at pipestem
Oh and if you are into sporting clays bring a shotgun. The rod and gun club 1 mile from the shoot I openining there sporting clay range for us that Saturday $15 for 50 targets
The Boy Scouts are doing a all you can eat breakfast on Saturday at the the same club
Kalbus rod and gun club (same road as the shoot site)
Oh warren county fairgrounds is open for camping then to which is not much of a drive either. That is in Pittsfield pa


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I just got a sight at the state park I assume it is the shoot location they seemed to have several available I hope I'm wrong but I don't look for much of a turn out due to the location but hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

i just goggled motels around Warren, Pa and there seems to a bunch within 20 miles. I know there are a couple in Marienville which is 30 miles south. There is a motel in Tionesta again 30 miles if u can't find one closer. There are some in Jamestown N.Y around 20 miles. They use to have the Cabelas shoot in Warren in the earl 2000's and there was a bunch of shooters at that one.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

draw29 said:


> i just goggled motels around Warren, Pa and there seems to a bunch within 20 miles. I know there are a couple in Marienville which is 30 miles south. There is a motel in Tionesta again 30 miles if u can't find one closer. There are some in Jamestown N.Y around 20 miles. They use to have the Cabelas shoot in Warren in the earl 2000's and there was a bunch of shooters at that one.


Yes there are motels with in a 20 mile distance, but drive time from those motels is 50 mins to well over an hour according to google maps. I'm coming from southern Ohio and everything that's along my drive route is either 160+ per night or greater then 40 mins one way drive time. Maybe I got spoiled with Marengo where there was more then enough camping spots on site as well as multiple cabin rentals. Also there were hotels with in a 15 min drive that could accommodate everyone.

With the reduced attendance at the IBO's it seems to me they would make an attempt at finding a place that offers more traveling options then what Warren Pa. and this state park offer. I maybe (and hopefully am) wrong in my assessment of the area or what's offered but after attending the first two legs (plenty of close camping, hotels onsite, and nearby cabin rentals at both) I just don't think the 3rd. leg location will equal the first 2.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Whine, whine, whine. Just show up and shoot. It is some one of the most beautiful, scenic areas in Pennsylvania. This is in the heart of the Allegheny National Forest. It's an extensive wilderness area very close to the huge Kinzua Reservoir and Allegheny River. Cabela's held national archery shoots here for several years and I never heard any complaints about food or lodging. Probably were more shooters at those Cabelas shoots than you'll find at an IBO. Don't listen to the naysayers and critics...just come and enjoy the shoot.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

GreggWNY said:


> Whine, whine, whine. Just show up and shoot. It is some one of the most beautiful, scenic areas in Pennsylvania. This is in the heart of the Allegheny National Forest. It's an extensive wilderness area very close to the huge Kinzua Reservoir and Allegheny River. Cabela's held national archery shoots here for several years and I never heard any complaints about food or lodging. Probably were more shooters at those Cabelas shoots than you'll find at an IBO. Don't listen to the naysayers and critics...just come and enjoy the shoot.


Not a matter of whining but honest concern. With the reduced numbers at the IBO's and the what seems to be lack of close lodging could this be a mistake on the IBO's part?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

As long as the IBO keeps moving all of it's shoots closer to me, I'm happy.


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

goofy2788 said:


> Not a matter of whining but honest concern. With the reduced numbers at the IBO's and the what seems to be lack of close lodging could this be a mistake on the IBO's part?


With only 847 shooters at Bloomington I'm sure there heading exactly where they want to go and that's right down the tubes and that's a shame because there is a lot of people who reall enjoy shooting ibo myself included but they need to move with the flow of archery before its to late there is several good guys on the board but there hands are tied due to a dictator at the head of the table


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

T&A said:


> With only 847 shooters at Bloomington I'm sure there heading exactly where they want to go and that's right down the tubes and that's a shame because there is a lot of people who reall enjoy shooting ibo myself included but they need to move with the flow of archery before its to late there is several good guys on the board but there hands are tied due to a dictator at the head of the table



That's my point exactly, I've always been and always will be a strong IBO supporter. I agreed with them needed to change venues but I'm afraid with this choice it might keep more people away.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

T&A said:


> With only 847 shooters at Bloomington I'm sure there heading exactly where they want to go and that's right down the tubes and that's a shame because there is a lot of people who reall enjoy shooting ibo myself included but they need to move with the flow of archery before its to late there is several good guys on the board but there hands are tied due to a dictator at the head of the table


Here's something to think about....Not a total break down and could be way off base but you can come to your own conclusion....and I'm sure I've overlooked something and will get blasted
For Example:
Kentucky ASA Men's Open A-------94 shooters...... Total payout for just this class $3994.......entry fee total $5640.....Profit $1646
Bloomington IBO MBO--------------93 shooters...... Total payout for just this class $840........entry fee total $5580 (no way of knowing for sure since some don't pay for the money pot and I can't remember the actual cost haha) roughly estimate profit $4740

Now I understand that ASA has more classes equaling more money and the entry fees are slightly different but it looks to me IBO isn't slouching in the profit department... (Yes I understand there's other monies involved such as cities paying ASA to host a shoot, not sure if IBO is the same??? IBO makes roughly 3x's the profit in comparable classes though...

No I'm not siding with IBO (I wish they would have a few Known classes and maybe a 40yd Unknown) but only knowing the info at hand, can you blame IBO for not wanting to grow in headaches?? Especially if you are content on making X amount of profit?


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

3dbowmaster said:


> Here's something to think about....Not a total break down and could be way off base but you can come to your own conclusion....and I'm sure I've overlooked something and will get blasted
> For Example:
> Kentucky ASA Men's Open A-------94 shooters...... Total payout for just this class $3994.......entry fee total $5640.....Profit $1646
> Bloomington IBO MBO--------------93 shooters...... Total payout for just this class $840........entry fee total $5580 (no way of knowing for sure since some don't pay for the money pot and I can't remember the actual cost haha) roughly estimate profit $4740
> ...


The entry fee for the IBO Triple Crown shoots is $42 per adult. If you shoot in a money class you have to pay an extra $15 to be eligible to win any money. The $42 goes to the IBO, Rinehart for targets and the shoot host. Any archer not paying the extra fee will not win any money at the shoot.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

RickT said:


> The entry fee for the IBO Triple Crown shoots is $42 per adult. If you shoot in a money class you have to pay an extra $15 to be eligible to win any money. The $42 goes to the IBO, Rinehart for targets and the shoot host. Any archer not paying the extra fee will not win any money at the shoot.


The rest of the money the IBO makes off the shoots is used to help support their mission which is " Promote, Encourage and foster the sport of bowhunting!" The ASA is ran as an archery competition business. The profit is strictly that, profit. The IBO being a non-profit organization has to account for every dollar spent.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Back in the day the majority of the entry money collected stayed with the host clubs. They were purchasing targets through McKenzie and all their "up front expenses" before a shooter arrived. With new locations I don't know how the monies are divided. If you think the money collected is being used for "defending our right to bowhunt" by little articles in Bowhunting World magazine, do you ever see $$$$$ amounts attached in those notes??????
The Board of Directors DID have a great bunch of bowhunters and members from the industry years ago. The current President has ran off any that oppose his views and runs the organization more of his own then the previous President. And several thought Ken Watkins was bad!!!!!!


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone know know to go about getting a new ibo president before there is no ibo for him to run into the ground


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow....$15bucks to shoot clays.....that is an awesome price....wish we had that here....hope y'all have/had a great shoot there


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> I have to add my 2 cents on pipestem lodging. It sounds like you stayed in Ghent which is way to far away. All the hotel's in Princeton are right off of I-77 and 14 miles from the park. If you drive slow you can make it in 25 minutes. Also there are 200 rooms, 27 cabins and 80 campsites in the park. Not to mention the campgrounds and cabins that are just off the park.
> 
> I am looking forward to the 3rd Leg and will arrive the Wednesday before the shoot to start walking the ranges to check layouts and stakes. Bryan says it's a beautiful place and I'm looking forward to shooting there.



Larry you're not allowed anywhere near the AHC course....I already know what type of courses you set for my class. :nod: :chortle:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Larry you're not allowed anywhere near the AHC course....I already know what type of courses you set for my class. :nod: :chortle:


What?? I thought the ranges at Pipestem were good. Some of my favorite actually. Lol


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> What?? I thought the ranges at Pipestem were good. Some of my favorite actually. Lol


I never said they weren't good....Just really, and I mean REALLY, Long. lmao.

My fitbit told me I walked almost 8 miles and climbed 76 flights of stairs by the time I was done shooting there. :nod: :der: 

My fat butt thought I'd die trying to finish that course. :faint:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> I never said they weren't good....Just really, and I mean REALLY, Long. lmao.
> 
> My fitbit told me I walked almost 8 miles and climbed 76 flights of stairs by the time I was done shooting there. :nod: :der:
> 
> My fat butt thought I'd die trying to finish that course. :faint:


Oh you mean walking. Lol. Well all I heard was I need to spread out the targets. I tried to give everyone what they wanted. I thought they flowed well but the walk from the check out tent did suck. You will be around the golf course next year. You should like it.

You have me curious now. It didn't seem that far when I set the targets or when I had to walk every lane pulling ribbons after the shoot.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> Oh you mean walking. Lol. Well all I heard was I need to spread out the targets. I tried to give everyone what they wanted. I thought they flowed well but the walk from the check out tent did suck. You will be around the golf course next year. You should like it.
> 
> You have me curious now. It didn't seem that far when I set the targets or when I had to walk every lane pulling ribbons after the shoot.



Well I did leave out one little part.....I walked out after 20 since the rain was coming in. Walked all the way back to the lower parking lot. Went and got lunch then came back and walked all the way back in. Never once did I catch the bus/van back to vendor row. It was rough walking but my fat butt needs the exercise.

I really did enjoy the layout of the last two events. Pipestem had one of the longest set courses (target average) that I think we've shot so far. What's amazing is I did better on the shots that were 35 and beyond then I did on the short ones you gave us.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Well I did leave out one little part.....I walked out after 20 since the rain was coming in. Walked all the way back to the lower parking lot. Went and got lunch then came back and walked all the way back in. Never once did I catch the bus/van back to vendor row. It was rough walking but my fat butt needs the exercise.
> 
> I really did enjoy the layout of the last two events. Pipestem had one of the longest set courses (target average) that I think we've shot so far. What's amazing is I did better on the shots that were 35 and beyond then I did on the short ones you gave us.


If I remember correctly the 2nd Leg had a longer average than the 1st Leg. I will check my notes. The 1st Leg had more variety and I believe was 1.5 yards shorter on average. I will check to make sure as I could be wrong.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

My wife and I was out for a drive today and there is a ma and pop motel north of marienville right where you cut off rt 66 to head over to Chapman State park. There was a sign right there that said Chapman State Park 25 miles. All scenic rural roads to the shoot location. It's called the Forest Lodge, Marienville, Pa. I see there is a campground down behind it also. Also while going through Marienville there is the Monroe Heights Motel(formally microtel).Its 30 miles from Chapman State Park. There is 3 eating places that are pretty good within 1/2 mile of motel. Also within walking distance there is Rays Hot spot if you guys like partying and bands and shoot lousy the next day--ha ha. So here is a couple places if u can't find a motel. If you guys are coming to the shoot from eastern Pa, pretty good chance you will be coming route 66 and going through Marienville and turning off on Blue Jay Road anyway. I had to travel that far last year in Erie to find a Motel out past Northeast ,Pa. Also in Bedford we had to stay in Bloomington which was a preety good hike also. Hope this helps.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

outbackarcher said:


> If I remember correctly the 2nd Leg had a longer average than the 1st Leg. I will check my notes. The 1st Leg had more variety and I believe was 1.5 yards shorter on average. I will check to make sure as I could be wrong.


The 2nd leg was definitely alot longer!!!! There was a Wolverine set 97yds on the range I shot lol


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

It won't be but a few more years (if that) that IBO 3D archery will be extinct unless some major changes happen quickly. Marcum needs to go. He is very unprofessional and vindictive. I didn't think Watkins really did the best job but Marcum makes him look like a genius.


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

Not a thing anymore. Just like the rest of the people that have gotten tired of the BS and quit attending. I would say that you like and agree with Marcum since y'all act a lot alike. Both seem to be very proud of yourselves.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> The 2nd leg was definitely alot longer!!!! There was a Wolverine set 97yds on the range I shot lol


That's for open class with a 22-250


----------

